# Type of tree or disease?



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I've no idea if this tree is diseased or grows this way. Any ideas?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That looks like some strange reaction of the tree to branches which have died, and broken off.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not sure of the species right now... I know it but can't think of it. I'm sure its something easy though. Looks to be the same species as the one to the left of it. Could those be scars of some sort? Almost look like screw in steps for a tree stand scars. That's just a guess of course.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Without seeing the primary limbs and second branches, my first guess would be black locust.

Do you remember if there were thorns on the smaller limbs and branches?

The odd scars are just that, odd scars. Could have been caused be insects, bugs, gunfire or maybe a tree stand climber spikes (granted, it looks a little small for that, and by the age of those scares, that tree was much younger when it got them...lMO)


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There are only a couple of trees that have that in that spot. About a half mile away there's a group of trees in a small area, maybe 30, that look exactly like the one pictured. I'll get better pictures, but it may be after turkey season.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Unregistered 4 got to it before I did... Locust. I knew I knew it but just couldn't think of it. Black locust is invasive, honey locust is native.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

From the picture the disease appears to be caused by Nectria Canker. There are several common names for this disease but the most common is "target canker". Not all nectria look like targets but a lot of them do. In the picture some of the cankers look like little targets to me. Single cankers on a tree are the most common form but two or three on the same tree are not uncommon. Having as many on one tree as shown in the original picture is really rare in my neck-of-the-woods. Nectria cankers are contagious. 

As stated in the second link below the disease is very common and can affect over 60 different species of decidious trees and shrubs. Conifers are not affected. 

If you scroll down in the first link there is a tree infected with Nectria Canker that might just be identical to the one shown in Mr. Botek's first post. FM

http://ahcuah.wordpress.com/2012/01/02/starting-the-year-off-right/

http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/insects-disease/NectriaCanker.html


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah, canker. Thought about that just as I posted my last post, but my parents were just walking in for a dinner invite...so I didn't adjust my post...or check my spelling...lol

Darn fingers anyway...seem to type whatever word they want anymore...


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

That's it! Thanks everyone. The larger stand of trees is one of the spookiest places I know of, lol!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> From the picture the disease appears to be caused by Nectria Canker. There are several common names for this disease but the most common is "target canker". Not all nectria look like targets but a lot of them do. In the picture some of the cankers look like little targets to me. Single cankers on a tree are the most common form but two or three on the same tree are not uncommon. Having as many on one tree as shown in the original picture is really rare in my neck-of-the-woods. Nectria cankers are contagious.
> 
> As stated in the second link below the disease is very common and can affect over 60 different species of decidious trees and shrubs. Conifers are not affected.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for the picture and the information on what it was.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

The tree looks an awful lot like Sassafras to me. You'll know for sure pretty soon as we get leaves.

-Dan


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd love to see what the wood grain looks like


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

danikowa said:


> The tree looks an awful lot like Sassafras to me. You'll know for sure pretty soon as we get leaves.
> 
> -Dan


Yep, that's exactly what I was gonna reply....Sassafrass.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

jimbo said:


> I'd love to see what the wood grain looks like


Me too! The DNR would probably frown on me cutting their trees though
I'll verify the tree with more pictures later. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know what tree it is, but it looks like you may be poaching one of my covers. You said it looks spooky, well it is and terrible things can happen to bird hunters who venture there.

You have been warned.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Lucky Dog said:


> I don't know what tree it is, but it looks like you may be poaching one of my covers. You said it looks spooky, well it is and terrible things can happen to bird hunters who venture there.
> 
> You have been warned.


Lol! This was in Langston SGA.

Besides, I'd never post pictures of covers I poached. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

